# Scrolling Problems



## HMC (Jun 15, 2011)

hey everybody! 

ive come here in hope of getting rid of this very painful scrolling problem in lightroom. it started a few days ago.
lets get into detail:

im using lightroom 3.4.1 on a 64-bit windows 7.
i dont use multiple monitors.
neither the right nor the left panel is scrollable in the library module when grid view is activated.
but: left panel scrolling works in loupe view.
also: left panel scrolling works in grid and loupe view, if i minimize the whole folders tab on the left panel.
right panel scrolling is totally disturbed: if i scroll the mouse wheel while hovering over it, it scrolls a bit but then stops permanently and cant be persuaded to move up or down again, before changing modules or visiting another program in windows. sometimes it works a bit longer but ultimately it freezes.
scrolling is possible on both panels when hovering over the scroll bar but its so thin and gets really frustrating!

what ive tried to solve this problem:

de- and reinstall lr
delete preferences
uninstall other programs that i installed lately
use other lr catalogs
create new lr catalog

ive been using lightroom for years. i remember having had this problem once already. it got fixed with an update of lr. its just so frustrating because lr was behaving just like it should on my old computer and i had all the same programs and settings as now (apparently not...:hm. only difference i know about is that i was using a 32-bit windows before.

also: i have this bug with flickr uploadr, where it doesnt want to sign in to my account when the application is opened through the export settings of lr but signs in fine when i open it myself. NEVER had this issue before. but thats a different subject...

so, i hope somebody had the same problem and found a solution to it. id be sooo glad! 

thank you and kind regards,
holger


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jun 16, 2011)

Weclome to the forums, Holger 

Can you explain a little more precise what you mean by "not scrollable"? Are you refering to scrolling with the mouse wheel or do you not see a scroll bar at all?

If you're refering to scrolling by using the mouse wheel, it might be a mouse driver issue. I would try updating to the newest driver, play with the settings, possibly use a cheap generic mouse for a try.

Beat


----------



## clee01l (Jun 16, 2011)

b_gossweiler said:


> Weclome to the forums, Holger
> 
> Can you explain a little more precise what you mean by "not scrollable"? Are you refering to scrolling with the mouse wheel or do you not see a scroll bar at all?
> 
> ...


It sound more like a Mouse driver issue.  I think Logitech has some buggy 64 bit drivers on some of their wireless mice.  I have a V450 that gets flaky from time to time.   Try connecting an additional mouse (wired to keep it simple) and see if the problem is apparent on the second mouse.


----------



## HMC (Jun 16, 2011)

hi guys!

thanks for the immediate responses! 

alright, sorry for not explaining "scrollable"! 
i mean i cant scroll with the mouse wheel! the scroll bar is there and i can scroll with the mouse wheel when hovering over it or clicking on the bar itself and dragging it up or down.

i tried with a different mouse - no difference!

i looked back into lightroom and now i fully understand what mouse wheel scrolls work and which not.

library module => grid view => left panel:
no scrolling is possible when hovering inside the "folders dropdown menu/tab/orwhateveritscalled". 
(i can scroll on collections and catalog, but when the mouse hovers over the folder section => scrolling the mouse wheel has no effect.)

library module => grid view => right panel:
no scrolling possible outside of keyword list.
(that means i cant scroll my metadata or quick develop settings, when the mouse is over these locations.)

library module => loupe view => left panel:
no scrolling problems! works perfect! =)

library module => loupe view => right panel:
scrolling only over both 'quick develop' and 'keyword list'. funny enough it also works on the metadata area (but only for one scroll!) when the mouse initially hovers over the copyright status, that is when it highlights the copyright status dropdown line. (btw: hovering over the copyright line doesnt help in grid view! xD)

overall: scrolling pictures (in what size ever), scrolling the filmstrip and scrolling in other modules works as supposed to.

another detail: scrolling even starts on the title bars of 'folders', 'metadata' and 'quick develop' (for one scroll!) but as the mouse then hovers inside of these areas no further scrolling is possible.

is this crazy or what?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jun 16, 2011)

Holger,

That _is _pretty crazy. You've done a good job of describing the problem, though.

Since this isn't a common problem, and you didn't have it until a few days ago, something changed in your computer recently. What can you think of? Did you install a program, a piece of hardware, or a new driver? Did you have some kind of hardware problem? 

Are you using plugins? Try disabling them.

Try disconnecting all non-essential USB devices.

Have you scanned your computer for malware recently?

That's all I can think of at the moment.

Hal


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jun 16, 2011)

HMC said:


> library module => grid view => left panel:
> no scrolling is possible when hovering inside the "folders dropdown menu/tab/orwhateveritscalled".
> (i can scroll on collections and catalog, but when the mouse hovers over the folder section => scrolling the mouse wheel has no effect.)
> 
> ...



I have a Win 7 64 system as well. I am having no problems scrolling in these two scenarios.  I can scroll with either the roller on my Wacom or the wheel on my Microsoft mouse. I am suspicious of your mouse driver. Although, I have seen a display driver alter scrolling behavior too. As was mentioned earlier, make certain your drivers are up-to-date.

Do you run your panels in Solo Mode (only one open at a time)? or do you have them all open?  How many keywords are in your keyword list? How many folders? More or less than 2500?

I can see where it would be frustrating though. In testing your scenarios, I realized how much I depend on scrolling in Folders and in Metadata!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 16, 2011)

While I've never experienced anything like this problem, at least in its extent, I was aware a while ago that scrolling using the mouse wheel did not always work when I was working within the Publish Services section in Library. Everything else, however, was fine so I just put it down to a quirk of the (relatively new) Publish Services system. However, on testing it today in response to this particular bug report I realise that everything is now working fine...so what has changed? Well, a recent upgrade to 3.4.1 would be the most likely cause of the 'fix', but the other possibility (dumb as it sounds) is that I recently changed the batteries in my cordless mouse!!

BTW, my laptop is still at 3.4, and there are no scrolling problems at all.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 16, 2011)

Jim, What is the likelihood that all of the mice used by the 'plaintiff' needed fresh batteries? The OP did not indicate if the different mouse that was used was wired or wireless bur if it were wired that would certainly rule out battery issues.  I can't see where LR is at fault here although I can't rule it out either.  The only way to verify that would be to find this bizarre behavior in other applications.  The only problems I have experienced were with a wireless Logitech mouse and getting an updated driver seems to have corrected that.  Suffice to say I have three cordless mice currently attached to my computer  (two USB and one Bluetooth) along with a USB wired Bamboo Touchpad. 

I still lean toward a hardware (mouse) or driver issue.   Perhaps the OP could enlighten us with some specifications on all the  HID devices that won't scroll properly in LR (Make , model Driver version) And perhaps test other applications to see if the issue can be invoked somewhere other than LR.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 16, 2011)

Cletus, I agree battery issues are so far down the scale of 'potential causes' as to be virtually off the scale....I was just trying to identify what caused the slight malfunctioning of my scrolling in Lightroom, or more accurately I was trying to identify what fixed it. I still have no idea, and would agree that low battery shouldn't be a factor at all.....I just mentioned it for completeness. As you say, using a wired mouse would eliminate any possibility of 'cordless' being the issue (low battery OR low signal).


----------



## HMC (Jun 17, 2011)

wow, thanks for all the responses. this is a great community! =)

ive found the source of the problem. its not the mouse, any driver or my newly installed ram. its kaspersky pure. in detail the password manager of kaspersky pure. if i end process stpass.exe i can scroll all over lightroom! hurray!

it seems that with a recent update to the kaspersky software a bug got in. stupid!
now i will need an alternative password manager...

btw: exporting to flickr uploadr also again works as expected, when i kill stpass.exe. hurray! =)


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jun 17, 2011)

Speaking of great responses.  Wow, that's a new one.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## TSM (Oct 10, 2011)

Greetings!

I came here because I'm having *exactly the same problem* as HMC, only I don't have any kaspersky software installed.

The problem appeared after I got a brand new mouse, which is working fine(A4Tech Oscar X-710BH). All the drivers are correctly installed and updated. Besides the mouse driver, there is no new software installed on my system. Scrolling does work with the old mouse, but I just can't understand why the new one isn't working, because this only happens with Lightroom. Manufacturer problem... maybe; but I think you guys should definitely get into this problem!
This is extremely annoying as it slows down my workflow. I don't know why you're stating that this is a isolated case, since I've heard other people with different mice complain about it.


----------



## HMC (Oct 10, 2011)

and with *exactly the same problem* you mean the exact same fields are not scrollable?

BTW: i am using the roboform password manager since i stopped using the one built into the kaspersky pure suite. 
lightroom encounters *exactly the same problems*, when the roboform editor window is open/in the taskbar - PLUS: if i try to reorder a picture or put it in a collection via drag&drop - guess what? - lightroom just ends itself. -_-
opening it again you will notice that lightroom crashed, because it starts in the folder from the last time i ended lightroom myself.
just closing the roboform window makes everything work as supposed to. there is no need to kill the whole service. thats why im using roboform since june '11.

i still believe its a bug within lightroom.


----------



## TSM (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes, I am referring to the problems regarding the scrolling fields. And to my surprise scrolling just started working a couple of hours after I posted! But when I've checked this morning, I couldn't scroll again. 
I'm an advanced computer user and I'm pretty sure I'm not making any mistakes, or forgetting something. It pretty much looks like there's a conflict between some software.


----------



## HMC (Oct 11, 2011)

definitely a software conflict! got any programs running that fill out fields automatically?


----------



## John Hollenberg (Dec 3, 2011)

I spent several hours on this bug and finally fixed it on my system as follows: 

1) Start msconfig 
2) Change to Selective Startup 
3) Disable PC Tablet Services 

Now works properly, with all other services running and all startup items loaded as well. 

Note: I read on one web site that Silverlight might need PC Tablet  Services to use Photosynth.  I checked and I have Silverlight installed.   Hope this helps.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 3, 2011)

John!  Good to see you here.  Do stick around, it's a friendly place to hang out.

And thanks for posting the solution.  That's sure to come up again too.


----------



## HMC (Dec 4, 2011)

i dont seem to have the service PC Tablet Services. 
maybe some other service is interfering?

___

i found a service called "Tablet PC Input Services". disabling this and restarting my pc hasnt changed any distracting behavior in lr.

i feel like this: :(


----------



## John Hollenberg (Dec 5, 2011)

Victoria Bampton said:


> John!  Good to see you here.  Do stick around, it's a friendly place to hang out.
> 
> And thanks for posting the solution.  That's sure to come up again too.


Unfortunately, it turns out to be much more complicated.  While the folders area scrolling works, the right panel in Library still isn't functioning properly.  I went back to Normal Startup and the folders scrolling is still fixed.  At this point, all I can say is:

1) Disabling all the Startup Items with msconfig has no effect on the bug
2) Disabling all Services with msconfig fixes the bug for me (but doesn’t for at least one person posting on Photoshop.com)
3) The act of disabling and the re-enabling all services affects the expression of the bug to some degree
4) I am completely stumped


----------



## HMC (Dec 5, 2011)

well john, good to know youre around and having the same problems too!

scrolling now stops working in a different way than before and seems independent of any password filling software now.

following is reproducible all the time:
start lr -> scrolling works everywhere
go to develop module and then back to grid view -> no scrolling on folders and publication services on the left side possible and no scrolling possible on quick develop, keyword list and metadata on the right side.

this is fucked up. excuse me. im just really sick of it.

i feel like this:


----------



## greazer (Dec 12, 2011)

I also found that disabling the Tablet PC Input Service alleviates this problem. However, an less irritating way of disabling this service is to disable it via the service manager.  To do so on Windows 7, just hit the windows key, then type services. Pick "local services". Scroll to "Tablet PC Input Service" and right click on it. To temporarily fix the problem, just choose "Stop".  That should immediately make scrolling work correctly in Lightroom. To more permanently fix it, choose "Properties", press the "Stop" button and then change the Startup Type to Manual or Disabled.

Truthfully, I'm not entirely sure what stopping or disabling this service will do, but if you're mainly using your tablet for drawing/editing in photoshop or the like and NOT for navigating or handwriting recognition in Windows, I'm guessing you'll be just fine.

As for who's bug it is to fix, I'd be willing to bet it's Adobe's.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jan 4, 2012)

Interestingly, when I got a new computer and switched from XP to Win7, scrolling became erratic in the left panel of the Library Module. A user on the U2U forum found a solution, at least for Microsoft Mice. There's a place in the Mouse Properties box that allows you to give certain programs special scroll handling:



It leads to this:



It may not cure everybody's problem, but it certainly cured mine. 

Hal


----------



## Ed_H (Jan 20, 2012)

I am new to Lightroom and am also having a scrolling problem with my Lenovo Thinkpad W520 laptop. Thinkpads have both a trackpad and trackpoint and I am unable to use either to scroll anywhere in Lr except if I hover over the scroll bar. I have installed Lr 3.6 and 4.0 beta with the same results.

All drivers are up to date and I have no scrolling problems in any other app. This has to be a Lr issue


----------



## TimTam (Feb 20, 2012)

Ed_H said:


> I am new to Lightroom and am also having a scrolling problem with my Lenovo Thinkpad W520 laptop. Thinkpads have both a trackpad and trackpoint and I am unable to use either to scroll anywhere in Lr except if I hover over the scroll bar. I have installed Lr 3.6 and 4.0 beta with the same results.
> 
> All drivers are up to date and I have no scrolling problems in any other app. This has to be a Lr issue



I had exactly the same problem (Lightroom 3.6, Windows 7 64-bit, Windows Update on, Logitech bluetooth mouse). The mouse wheel would only scroll panels if the cursor was over the scrollbar itself - really annoying. I tried John Hollenberg's suggestion (stop & disable the "Tablet PC Input Service") and, miraculously, the problem has gone away (I had to restart Lightroom, it didn't take effect instantaneously).  I haven't rebooted yet so I don't know if the fix will "stick", hopefully it does. Thanks John!


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 20, 2012)

I thought I had cured the problem (see above, post #22), but I didn't have a complete understanding of what triggers it. One has to go to the Develop module and then to the Library module, where the problem shows up most severely in Grid mode.

I've done all the usual things to try to fix it, but deleting the preference file or the presets folders didn't help, nor did trying LR 4 Beta, nor did creating a new catalogue. The problem continues to occur when I start Windows in Safe Mode, which pretty much rules out other programs or services. It's a pretty solid bug.

Hal


----------



## HMC (Jun 15, 2011)

hey everybody! 

ive come here in hope of getting rid of this very painful scrolling problem in lightroom. it started a few days ago.
lets get into detail:

im using lightroom 3.4.1 on a 64-bit windows 7.
i dont use multiple monitors.
neither the right nor the left panel is scrollable in the library module when grid view is activated.
but: left panel scrolling works in loupe view.
also: left panel scrolling works in grid and loupe view, if i minimize the whole folders tab on the left panel.
right panel scrolling is totally disturbed: if i scroll the mouse wheel while hovering over it, it scrolls a bit but then stops permanently and cant be persuaded to move up or down again, before changing modules or visiting another program in windows. sometimes it works a bit longer but ultimately it freezes.
scrolling is possible on both panels when hovering over the scroll bar but its so thin and gets really frustrating!

what ive tried to solve this problem:

de- and reinstall lr
delete preferences
uninstall other programs that i installed lately
use other lr catalogs
create new lr catalog

ive been using lightroom for years. i remember having had this problem once already. it got fixed with an update of lr. its just so frustrating because lr was behaving just like it should on my old computer and i had all the same programs and settings as now (apparently not...:hm. only difference i know about is that i was using a 32-bit windows before.

also: i have this bug with flickr uploadr, where it doesnt want to sign in to my account when the application is opened through the export settings of lr but signs in fine when i open it myself. NEVER had this issue before. but thats a different subject...

so, i hope somebody had the same problem and found a solution to it. id be sooo glad! 

thank you and kind regards,
holger


----------



## Ed_H (Feb 20, 2012)

TimTam said:


> I had exactly the same problem (Lightroom 3.6, Windows 7 64-bit, Windows Update on, Logitech bluetooth mouse). The mouse wheel would only scroll panels if the cursor was over the scrollbar itself - really annoying. I tried John Hollenberg's suggestion (stop & disable the "Tablet PC Input Service") and, miraculously, the problem has gone away (I had to restart Lightroom, it didn't take effect instantaneously).  I haven't rebooted yet so I don't know if the fix will "stick", hopefully it does. Thanks John!



I have uninstalled Lr due to the scrolling issue but may give it another try and pay attention to this service. Please let us know if this fix sticks.


----------



## Ed_H (Feb 21, 2012)

I installed the Lr 4 Beta again and disabled the Tablet PC Input Service. Unfortunately, scrolling still does not work properly. I have also had a similar problem with the organizer in Photoshop Elements but these are the only 2 programs that I have encountered scrolling problems. I sure wish Adobe would fix this!


----------

